# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: انجام عمليات روي داده هاي فايل xml

## montazer_mosleh

سلام دوستان
من يك فايل xml دارم كه اطلاعات چند تا درس از جمله تعداد واحد آنها در آن ذخيره شده و يك فايل xsl كه به اون  joinشده. ميخوام تعداد واحدهاي همه ي دروس رو با هم جمع كنم و در يك سلول جدول نشون بدم اما نمي دونم چطور بايد اين كار رو انجام بدم.
خواهش مي كنم هر چه سريعتر راهنمايي كنيد :ناراحت:

----------


## afsharm

شاید استفاده از XPath  کارتان را راه بیندازد. در غیر این صورت با استفاده از آبجکت XmlDocument آن را باز کرده و خودتان محاسبات را انجام دهید.

----------

